# Sig P238 Half Cock



## JAT

My new P238 seems like a great little gun. I do have a question regarding the curious half cock position on this weapon. What is the purpose of this feature if you can make the hammer fall by pressing the trigger when it's in this mode? This seems dangerous. My 1911 also has a half cock but it stays put when I pull the trigger. The P238's safety CAN be activated in the half cock position (unlike the 1911) but it will still allow the hammer to fall. It's certainly a shorter distance but doesn't inspire confidence.

I'm a very physically active person and don't usually carry "cocked and Locked" for safety reasons. What is the purpose of the Sig P238's half cock if it allows the hammer to fall? The manual is not at all enlightening regarding this. Thoughts?


----------



## VAMarine

Series 80 1911s will allow the hammer to fall from the half cock, there is not enough travel to result in enough force to ignite a primer. The same goes for the 238. Like the 1911, the half cock is there in case one slips while cocking the hammer or in a worse case scenario, in case the main set of hammer hooks are sheared. 


If you're not carrying C&L, how are you carrying? Chamber empty or hammer down on a live round?


----------



## JAT

I carry fully loaded with hammer in half cock. My Springfield's half cock cannot be dropped in this position. I guess if I was sure that the P238's firing pin was NOT resting on a primer, I'd carry with the hammer all the way forward. I've always assumed that my 1911's firing pin rested on a primer, therefore I don't carry it that way. I just read a thread that vigorously advised NOT to carry the Sig in half cock as this position is just for breaking an accendental hammer fall from full cock. If I could be sure that fully forward is OFF the pin ...


----------



## VAMarine

JAT said:


> I carry fully loaded with hammer in half cock. My Springfield's half cock cannot be dropped in this position. I guess if I was sure that the P238's firing pin was NOT resting on a primer, I'd carry with the hammer all the way forward. I've always assumed that my 1911's firing pin rested on a primer, therefore I don't carry it that way. I just read a thread that vigorously advised NOT to carry the Sig in half cock as this position is just for breaking an accendental hammer fall from full cock. If I could be sure that fully forward is OFF the pin ...


For all intensive purposes the ignition system of the 238 and your Springfield are the same, even with the hammer fully forward the firing pin is not resting on a primer. I strongly suggest not carrying either gun with the hammer down on a live round, or even at the half cock as putting the gun into that position is more likely to result in a negligent discharge than carrying it with a round in the chamber, hammer cocked and safety on.

Not to mention that there isn't much grip length to work with and a very stubby hammer. If you ever have to get the gun out in a hurry getting it ready to fire quickly is going to be an issue. Sig designed the gun to be carried cocked and locked and it's probably the best option.

If cocked and locked carry is not for you, I would suggest selling your 238 and getting another gun that operates in a manner that suits you better.

_ETA:

Per Sig-
_


> The single action only trigger, in combination with the thumb safety, ensures safe carrying of the weapon and provides instant readiness when needed.
> The automatic firing pin safety blocks the firing pin unless the trigger is pulled.
> The hammer safety intercept notch prevents the hammer from contacting the firing pin unless the trigger is pulled.
> The disconnector prevents the hammer from falling when the slide is out of battery (not fully closed).
> 
> •* Never lower the hammer by pulling the trigger and attempting to ease the hammer forward manually. Manually lowering the hammer is dangerous and prevents full application of the pistol's safety features. Accidental discharge could result, causing injury, death or damage to property*.


----------



## JAT

So even with the firing pin not resting on a primer, it's still a dangerous way to carry?


----------



## VAMarine

JAT said:


> So even with the firing pin not resting on a primer, it's still a dangerous way to carry?


Yes and no....will explain more later...


----------



## VAMarine

JAT said:


> So even with the firing pin not resting on a primer, it's still a dangerous way to carry?


_Carrying _the gun in condition 2 isn't all that dangerous, it's _placing the gun into condition 2 and getting it out of condition 2 in a hurry _that can be problematic.

In order to put the hammer down on a live round, you have to have the safety off and pull the trigger. When you pull the trigger you are deactivating the firing pin block so the only thing between you and a negligent discharge is a slip of the hammer. The hammer on the 238 is pretty small, there's not a whole lot of surface area to make contact with your thumb etc.

The issue with the small hammer also goes into play with getting the gun back out of condition two if needed to fire.

1: It will compromise your firing grip and introduce excess movement into your drawstroke
2: With not having a whole lot of surface area to work with you may not succeed in cocking the hammer
3: If the hammer is all the way forward, and the safety becomes in engaged, you can not cock the hammer.
4: Practice WITH AN EMPTY / UNLOADED GUN drawing and cocking the hammer making sure that your finger is out of the trigger guard and then practice the same with the gun cocked and safety on and see which is more consistent.


----------



## JAT

Thanks for your help. It does make more sense to carry C&L.


----------



## VAMarine

JAT said:


> Thanks for your help. It does make more sense to carry C&L.


You're welcome!


----------

